# plexiglass/acrylic sheets



## slim (Sep 1, 2008)

I saved 6 sheets of 3/16 inch 4'x5' plexiglass/acrylic from the trash at work today. These sheets have a couple stickers on them, what is the best way to remove the stickers from the plastic? The acrylic is pretty much scratch free, so I'm trying to preserve as much as I can. Has anyone used this product, GooGone Goo Gone 1oz Mini Bottle . Also, I'm not sure if this is acrylic or plexiglass, it seems pretty rigid, is there a way to tell? If I make 18inch cubes from it will I get much warping? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Brian.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

GooGone works really well for stuff like that. We use it at work sometimes to remove stickers off of acrylic.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Varsol works with old paper masking. Are the stickers paper or plastic? Either way Varsol. Clean after with mild soap and water only. NOT WINDEX...
As far as 18" cubes warping in 3\16" material, here is my rack of 18 cubes that are all 16" square. No troubles at all.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweet score!! You could potentially make 6 18" cubes out of that! 

-Matt


----------



## slim (Sep 1, 2008)

Those tanks are what I had in mind RPN, they look fantastic. Do you have a close up pic of the doors?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't have any input on determining if your material is acrylic or plexi, but I would hold off on your project until you find out. I only use cast acrylic for viv projects as it is a little stiffer, and less prone to warping. I think it offers better clarity and scratch resistance too.


----------



## slim (Sep 1, 2008)

From what I just read, plexiglass is a brand name of acrylic. I have seen them sold side by side at the hardware store and the one labeled plexiglass always seems flimsy. Well, they were free so I cant really complain. I'll make a cube and see how it holds up under lights/heat and moisture.


----------

